# Cost for Blackouts and window tint



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

I was wondering how much it will cost to get blackouts and tint my windows 35% on my 97' 200SX SE. just an estimate would be ok. thanks


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

150


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

if you do it yourself you can buy computer cut tint film... it is about $30 for the back window... another 30 for both side windows, and 15 or so the small fixed rear windows. around 80 total. that is if you do it yourself.. installed I cant say for sure.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I got my dark boyz (10% tint) for $80 installed and all ....


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

Don't get black-outs!!!
yuck


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

IM not sure wut u mean by black outs--is that wut ya'll mean by dark tints or wut????


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hahahha,no foolish new one,black outs are headlight or taillight covers, and they look like crap on any car that isntblack


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

well my car is black, i wanted to put Euro lights on it but they dont make them for 200SX.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Got mine for $120 in a shop pretty well known around my area for thier quality work. That's 15% all around, 6" visor, and a 2 year warranty.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Does anyone know what the darkest legal tint is? I hear Earmark does a [email protected]$$ job for around $300. I want to get the windows tinted as dark as I can when I get the money.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Clear windows are the best


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

jesus, why so dark.. do you not want to see out of your widows during day or night>.. I had 10 and 5 on my old car.. and i couldnt see anything. here in TX, were limited to 20% front, and wahtever back.. so i had solid black widows, a 1,000,000W projector hand held light couldnt get through my back widnow....


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Mainly to help keep things from showing on the inside of the car. I.E. Gagues, carbon fiber dash kit (if I can find one of a good quality for the S13). Not to mention, there is also the element of show to be had.  I didnt realize how dark we can get them legally. As you know it gets friggin hot in Texas, so I'd like to try and keep some of that heat out. It sounds like 10% should be plenty if that light cant shine through it very well.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

please dont put black outs. why is it cool to reduce visibility?


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

If your referring to blackouts being on the headlights, dont worry. To me that is for domestics like Mustangs, Camaros, etc. Before I make the final decision on how dark to tint the windows I want to see a few examples of how dark the different tint percentages are. Something tells me I wont want anything more than 10% if that is as dark as it sounds.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

blackouts arent even for camaro's and mustangs.. i think those are for the people that like riding in the day.. cuz they dont do shit to help you see...


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

i think the legal darkness may vary from state to state. but i know that in ny the legal is 35%. its not really that dark, but i got 20% all the way around. i dont really get tickets for the tint unless the cop is trying to be nice and giving you that ticket to avoid a moving violation (ie...a speeding ticket). but for the most part cops wont really give you a problem unless you are an a$$hole to them. so get the dark tints, i say that 20 is good, if you want to go less then thats fine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

oh also, if you go to the web page below my posts, look at the pic seans car. and you will see my 20%tints


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I like the way that tint looks man! 20% it is.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

*its a matter of opinion*

i had blk outs on my dark green 200 and they looked good..was complmented several time on them..they are about 60 bucks from nopi..look at the preformance vendor [gt styling] to get part# and then order though nopi..tint is easy if its pre-cut and it takes practice if your wanting to cut it your self..the back glass is almost impossible to do if you dont have a heat gun...do what you want its your ride you pay for it..if someone doesn't like somthing..screw im...





5% back glass,15% triagle side glass,20% on the doors


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i think the limit is really dependent on the state, then agian, i have a friend that is a cop and has a prelude with full mirror tint which is supposively illegal as hell, another cop friend of mine says he wouldn't dare walk up to a car with dark tint because he doesn't know what's behind it. So who knows.


----------

